
Ask HN: What mobile HN readers are you using? - WhatsName
Happy new year everyone,<p>I&#x27;d love to hear some recommendations, on which apps to use for browsing HN.
Searching both android and apple app stores yields dozens, which all seem quite similar.
Currently I am using an iOS phone and an android tablet, and<p>I&#x27;m basically looking for features like:<p>&gt; Display of top HN articles and comments<p>&gt; Having the articles in a readable form directly within the app<p>&gt; Marking articles as favourites<p>A plus would be:<p>+ Saving articles to read offline later<p>+ Submit, comment within the app<p>Thanks a lot!
======
markmassie
Minihack is the best Hacker News app I've found found for iOS. I've tried
almost all of the HN apps in the App Store and Minihack is the one that I keep
on my homescreen. It meets all of the criteria you listed, including the bonus
ones, and the dev has done a great job at keeping the app up to date and bug-
free.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id6...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id631108846?mt=8)

~~~
spdustin
I can't upvote in MiniHack, for some reason. Still use it though.

~~~
avalaunch
It always says Upvote Failed when I try but it is actually upvoting despite
reporting otherwise.

~~~
spdustin
I can't believe I didn't think to check that. Thank you!

------
conorgdaly
No issues with either of the below; both free.

iPhone: HackerNode [1]

Android Nexus 7: Hacker2 [2]

[1] Seems to no longer be in Apple app store. Twitter handle in app is
[https://twitter.com/nodemaker](https://twitter.com/nodemaker) .

[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

